# good set of dust free brake pads for Cruze 1.6 turbo Australian model



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I also found that I had a couple of very "dusty" brake pads. Ceramic is definitely the way to go to take care of that. The last set I put on was from O'Rielly's "Brake Best" Ceramic Pads. Minimal dust and good stopping power also. Bendix are good as long as you get ceramic pads. Go ahead and give the QFMs a try as I said as long as they are Ceramic, it should be no problem. I think I ran into a couple sets of semi-metallics and my problem was with dust.


----------



## Jaz (Jan 7, 2016)

In the past I had always used EBC. Never had an issue with too much dust and they had great stopping power


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Hey Aussie this guy Joined 2 years ago and he has finally made his 1 st Post ..
Help a guy out he needs new brake pads for his Holden !

Facebook is Not really me cup of Tea ..and Mechanical Science is more interesting ...New Suspensions Like Me new Integral Rear Suspension and Coilovers that come complete and Install in a Breeze ..Seen any Christmas Presents for the Land of OZ Lately ?

Those Guys finaaly got the Mustang and Love to hate on Ford Australia so I cheer em up .


----------



## Jaz (Jan 7, 2016)

brian v said:


> Hey Aussie this guy Joined 2 years ago and he has finally made his 1 st Post ..
> Help a guy out he needs new brake pads for his Holden !
> 
> Facebook is Not really me cup of Tea ..and Mechanical Science is more interesting ...New Suspensions Like Me new Integral Rear Suspension and Coilovers that come complete and Install in a Breeze ..Seen any Christmas Presents for the Land of OZ Lately ?
> ...


Cmon mate. I know we are always forgotten when it comes to cars, but there isn't anything wrong with Ford's. I have always been a massive fan of locally made cars. Which most of them are over here


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Jaz said:


> Cmon mate. I know we are always forgotten when it comes to cars, but there isn't anything wrong with Ford's. I have always been a massive fan of locally made cars. Which most of them are over here


Not the Mustang and the Enthusiastic Buyers are still waiting although there was a shipment in December ..


----------



## Jaz (Jan 7, 2016)

brian v said:


> Not the Mustang and the Enthusiastic Buyers are still waiting although there was a shipment in December ..


Yeah, 137 cars deliver to Melbourne. Waiting list is up to 12 months as not all dealerships are selling them
Only the larger ones will have them on the showroom floor, unless special ordered


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

My Hawk HPS pads on my Cobalt hardly put off any dust, even during a day at the Autocross.


----------

